# tsuka and his wing lol



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shows his nice full wing compared to his other one which isnt growin in so well lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww Tsuka he looks so cute on the last pic


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's trying!!! Poor guy just can't get them to cooperate with him huh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, its sad looking but getting better. hes got 3 half grown feathers on that other wing now lol and some still coming in (praying no nightfrights happen and breaks them....)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks kinda like my Fuzzy's wings...they don't grow in at the same time, so he'll have one wing full and the other not. I would clip to make them even but he doesn't even bother to fly since he knows he can't. He just speed walks everywhere. When we do clip them, they just grow back uneven again, so frustrating! Fingers crossed on those night frights staying away!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i wont clip him. im letting them grow in. he makes clumsy leaps across the room though lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Like hopping right? Its so adorable when they try so hard. Fuzzy has given up mostly...now he walks up to me and slightly lifts his wings up almost like heart wings but we started calling it his uppy sign because he wants to be picked up when he does that. Hopefully Tsuka can fly soon, maybe Dally should give lessons!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally flies really fast and makes very sudden turns and twists and she flutters funny... she also dive bombs are dinner all the time so im really hoping she doesnt teach tsuka that one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She figures its attack time!! She wants food too. Snowball will fly to my head at dinner time and climb down my arm to get some food for himself. And if I let her, Cinnamon would be permanently attached to me. If I try to get her to fly back to the cage she circles back and lands on me again, they're so silly!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

rule in our house is to never eat eggs or cereal around the birds.... you have to share if you do sadly. we have to lock dally up when i eat lucky charms cereal. she stole a marshmallow once and shes hooked....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! O wow...mine always seem to know when I'm making food they come over like "what smells so good mom? Share some!" Its the best way to get them to eat healthy though, I "eat" it and then they do.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya but im not the healthiest eater. if i have salad, theres dressing on it so they cant have it. cereal... well if its a healthier kind then yes they can have a nibble occasionally but not lucky charms. dally has landed in my canned raviolli once... not fun... tomato sauce covered bird!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon walked right through a bowl that I had spaghetti-o's in...I had just finished eating and she flew to the table and hopped right in the bowl. Silly spaghetti smelling feet! I try to limit them to veggies, they've nibbled on bread before and liked it ok, my hubby let them have a bite of macaroni salad once (he left the cap on the arm of the chair and they licked it) and now they want MORE!!! And its so bad for them I have to hide it from them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha mac salad loving tiels... will keep in mind to not let dally have that. shes the worst in the house for begging


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its so hard to resist isn't it? I have to close my eyes and run away before I fall prey to the "please mommy just one bite?" look.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol Lucky and cookie dont go near what im eating they think its going to eat them
Its too early what taco and buttercup are going to be like but i have got a deep down feeling that buttercup is going to be a needy bird


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

My two birds are chalk and cheese when it comes to food .. Nibbler will happily sit on my shoulder and let me eat in peace .. Colbie will be trying to jump onto my plate for some.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine have a tendency to waddle through my food, they don't even notice that they're doing it except for when its hot. Snowball's hurt his feet a few times walking through something before I could stop him. But he gets over it and does it again!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnella stole half of my ham and cheese sandwich today (before I put the ham on it luckily) she tucked into the cheese  and then she wouldn't eat _her_ dinner.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They always want stuff that they shouldn't have...I guess Arnie thinks like my hubby, its better when its someone else's food! Baby and Cinnamon tried to eat my 7 layer dip I made for the superbowl on Sunday but all they could get to was the cheese!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL

unfortunately a little update on tsuka's wing.... he lost all 3 of those feather and not during a night fright. 2 were deformed and stunted and this makes 3 on one wing... that means hes getting more. the other was a blood feather and got knocked out when he tried to fly as it was the only one standing... im giving his wing a chance again to grow in the new feathers he has growing in... if all else fails, i will have to save up the money to bring him to our vet to have the follicles of those deformed feathers permanantly removed. they hurt him every time they fall out and they bleed. i only noticed last night as he was making random "ouch" screeches when nothing was touching him. i took him out to take a look in case it was another cyst but it wasnt (thankfully) but he flapped and out fell two feathers. then as he tried to leap to the cage, the last one fell out. so his wing is all messed up again... those feathers are not going to grow in properly ever again. i will save up the money for the wing and get him in to get them removed, even if my boyfriend disagrees. im not leaving tsuka's wing like this. i dont have the money now, but i start work orientation today so i should be starting work in the next few days... i will save up for his wing. it may be pricey since its gonna be 3 follicles removed but i have to do something.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww poor Tsuka he is not having much luck is he


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no he's not. i feel horrible bout it. hes got some new ones coming in that dont normally come in deformed. im gonna let those grow out. maybe that will help. at this point i honestly think he might be a bird that will never fly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Tsuka what about them extensions you can get for them dunno how much they cost


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

imping most likely costs an arm and a leg. and that wouldnt solve the deformities. those are a follicle issue, not an external one...


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Poor Tsuka, you might have to get him a tiny plane so he can fly around!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my boyfriend has a rc helicopter... theyre terrified of it though so doubt a plane would work LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Poor Tsuka, that's gotta be annoying and painful.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> my boyfriend has a rc helicopter... theyre terrified of it though so doubt a plane would work LOL


Alright, then he needs a little sports car convertable to zoom around on. He'll definitely impress the ladies with that!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

HAHA maybe then dally might give him some attention when he wants it lol he asks for scritches, she usually ignores him (she can be rude some days)


----------

